# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  help with my african dwarf frog!!

## katieb92

Recently I purchased 2 African dwarf frogs. One didn't make it very long and the other seemed to be doing very well. After the first one died the other one seemed lonely and less active so I figured I would get him some company. I purchased 2 more African dwarf frogs about 10 days ago and things seemed to be going well and he was becoming more active again. Today I got home from work and one of the new ones(probably the same one I saw going after my snail) had bitten the leg of my original one! Are they generally aggressive? I've never seen them like this and I thought they preferred groups?

----------


## froggin

Maybe the new one was a bit hungry or just playing with the other one. I also think they are social animals and like to be in a group. I never saw my ADFs severely harmed their fellows.

----------


## katieb92

> Maybe the new one was a bit hungry or just playing with the other one. I also think they are social animals and like to be in a group. I never saw my ADFs severely harmed their fellows.


I guess that is possible. I do feed them everyday but maybe the new one isn't used to the new food. I am concerned about the one with no leg now I separated them but I feel so bad its got to hurt!

----------


## Wicked frogs

I am sorry to hear about that generally pixies are aggressive i think it might of been territorial problem's between the both i bought my dwarf at a store which carried two pixies but when i bought mine it was by it self so i took it home studied it behavior he was not aggressive so i introduced him to my full grown m/ pac man had them live in the same encloser and they did fine for months but i got a little skeptical when my dwarf started to bet bigger than my pac so for safety reasons i separated them but in your case i think it might of been territorial.

----------


## katieb92

The thing is they are the little aquatic ones in the fish section at Petsmart

----------


## Wicked frogs

sorry i miss read your post i thought you were talking about african dwarf pixie frogs i am sorry.

----------


## katieb92

It's quite alright but that's why I am a little more concerned because these little guys arent usually like this

----------


## Wicked frogs

I am most positive someone on here will give you great advise take time to over look this site there is a lot of great information for every frog on here.

----------


## froggin

> maybe the new one isn't used to the new food.


Yeah, probably that's why. Since they are usually mellow rather than aggressive, they rarely attack other ADFs in such a bad way. It's a wise move to separate them until the new ones get used to your food. Also, I hope you have hiding spots for them in the tank.

----------

